# vehicle suggestions



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

my chevy astro died. need something that can fit 4x8 sheets, studs etc..and still has a back seat for my baby which is due in February (our first). It should be decent with fuel. can only afford the one vehicle for myself right now,


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

go with another astro, or get an s10.

I have a Dodge Ram and a Ford Econoline E350 super duty extended van with a V10. Let's not talk about our fuel consumption


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

s10 suck, trannys go on them quick

I'm looking for a t100 (Toyota, 96 or 97) I rather put in 2k more extra, and know this truck will last a lifetime. Only down thing is that they hardly sell them, people hold on to them forever. I had a toyota mechanic tell me the engines are better than a tacoma or tundra. very strong and durable.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

We'd never go without a trailer, but I don't imagine that is a good option in NYC.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I drove my 89 ford with the 300 six for 250,000. It rotted down around engine and drive train. Driving a f-350 crew cab diesel. It's great but it sucks crawling in the back to get tools.

A van is the way to go. But you wouldn't want a baby in there. I would recommend a Ford extended cab with a v-6. Toyota's are great trucks but I live in Michigan.
We can't eat Japanese vehicles here.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Drove 2 fords one a 1 ton cube with a 350 in it (1989) about 8 miles to the gallon liked the space, then drove and 91 ford 250 van till it finally rotted out the body still ran after i parked it for 2 years started it up drove it on my tandem trailer and took it to the bone yard, now have a 03 1 ton cargo van (Chevy ) best van yet with a 400 6L which will get 14 - 16 MPG. nice and long. Already have 210,000 on it. the next van will be a four wheel drive. Do not want a toy van or truck full size or nothing.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

i do love the chevy vans...the big uns


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

ya know, I only use the van really in the winter. I love my truck durring 3 of our seasons. My trailer is heated though, so... It's a toss up.

My rule always was, you can't get chicks in a van....


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Well then ****** you are picking up too big of heifers if they dont go in the van..


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> Well then ****** you are picking up too big of heifers if they dont go in the van..


 
:thumbup:great one there Silver


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

They'll step right up in if you use a halter and throw sack over their head:lol:


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

So there must be some truth to hiding your farm animal when the drywallers show up.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I think it should be pick on ****** night, he really opened up the door for that remark about not getting chicks into his Van.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok it's been decided. a friend of mine is an auto broker. he's hookin me up with a '08 or '09 chevy 2500 van low mileage AND a used subaru outback for getting around NYC. I'll use the van only when i need it. the subaru has AWD and is great on gas. all in i'm lookin at somewhere round 22,000. would be like TREE AYTEE a month.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Good choice drock. I'm not crazy about GM but it sounds like a great deal.
What year is the outback. The earlier models had head gasket issues. Other than that they are great cars. Especially for hauling around (theo) Theoldlady and a couple of snotlickers.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

outback will be 03/04 model. he's rolling both vehicles into 1 loan. so it's like buying 1 new car. Pretty silly that you can get a 1 year old car for almost 7,000 less than new..,


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

02 was the last year of the recall. After that I think they are O.K.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok so i'm gonna pick up the van on saturday . very excited. maybe i'll take pics and post'em. lol just in case you guys haven't seen a white chevy 2500...
also, should be getting the car in a few more days. everything worked out.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

d-rock said:


> Ok it's been decided. a friend of mine is an auto broker. he's hookin me up with a '08 or '09 chevy 2500 van low mileage AND a used subaru outback for getting around NYC. I'll use the van only when i need it. the subaru has AWD and is great on gas. all in i'm lookin at somewhere round 22,000. would be like TREE AYTEE a month.


I don't know man. I think you should look for somethin around....... Tree-Fiddy


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

Drywall Tycoon said:


> Good choice drock. I'm not crazy about GM but it sounds like a great deal.
> What year is the outback. The earlier models had head gasket issues. Other than that they are great cars. Especially for hauling around (theo) Theoldlady and a couple of snotlickers.


LMAOOL!!! i have a couple of those and boy can they lick. thanks for the visual.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

carpentaper said:


> LMAOOL!!! i have a couple of those and boy can they lick. thanks for the visual.


Yep, they then turn into bugger pickers. ( Is that bugger or booger ?)
It's amazing what rolls around in the head of a drywaller.

Tycoon


----------

